# S7-1200, S7-300, S5, Schulungsgestell, Profibus Module



## dkeipp (19 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

noch aus einem Nachlass kann ich einige SPS Baugruppen anbieten. Eigentlich habe ich diese gehortet weil ich selbst damit "spielen" wollte, aber mangels Software, Zeit und Platz möchte ich das jetzt abgeben. Ich habe die Hoffnung von dem Erlös einen neuen Hubwagen anschaffen zu können, also falls jemand einen Tausch erwägt  gerne...

Hier die Positionen:
S7 300, 315-2 DP, 315-2AG10-0BA0, mit Karte, 200€
S7 300, SM322, 322-1BH01-01AA0, 40€
S7 300, CPU313, 313-1AD03-0BA0, ohne Karte, 60€
S7 300, SM321, 321-1BH02-0AA0, 40€
S7 PC Adapter, 6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0, 100€
S7-1200, 1212C AC/DC/RLY, 212-1BD30-0XB0, Deckel fehlen, 160€
S7-1200, SM 1223 DC/DC, 223-1BH30-0XB0, Deckel fehlen, 80€
S5, Diverse Baugruppen, auch Simulatorbaugruppen, mit Eprom, 300€
Simatic PP7, 6AV3688-3AA03-0AX0, Halteklammern fehlen, kann ich bei bedarf was drucken. 100€
Bosch B-IO 16-DI/16DO Profibus Modul, 1070079745, 50€
Diverse Weidmüller "Winblock" EA Module (auch Analog), aber nur eine Profibus Anschaltbaugruppe, 50€
eine Hand voll DP Stecker
Ein Schulungsgestell, nichts besonderes aber einiges an Schalter und LEDs drauf. Die Ampel gehört auch dazu, die S7 habe ich oben separat gelistet. 50€ ohne S7/ Netzteil

Bilder können hier abgerufen werden: https://photos.app.goo.gl/vrJNx1i9M8KxiSP26

Die Preise sind verhandelbar. Anfragen bitte per PN.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dkeipp (10 Januar 2019)

Ich möchte das Angebot nochmal aufwärmen.

Wie schon geschrieben sind die Preise verhandelbar.
Die genannten Preise sind aus dem Bauch geschossen und somit nicht unbedingt realistisch..

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Diablo (27 September 2019)

Sind die Komponenten noch zu haben?

Ich hätte großes Interesse an dem Schulungsboard für die S7, gerne auch mit Netzteil.

Viele Grüße 

Jens


----------

